# Recommend a bike rack for offroad use



## RacerLex (Jan 20, 2010)

Need recommendations on a bike rack that can be used for some minor offroad driving. I'm not going to be driving over large boulders but will be doing more than fire roads. I'd prefer a hitch mount rack that can carry 3-5 bikes. Going on the back of a 80 series Land Cruiser with a 2" hitch.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

3-5 bikes is a bit much for the back of a wheeling rig. i'd hate to be the owner of that last bike, because it will surely drag ass on even the slightest off road obstacle.


----------



## dl1030 (Sep 3, 2009)

Got a Jeep with 2" hitch and wheel. These are my options as I see them

2" T2: Would not want to do anything to crazy with this, clearance is not the best. if you have ever scraped the rack on local streets, anywhere, ever, it wont work off-road. sticks too far out.

saris bones 3: while it would get the bike further away from the ground it would also slap them side to side. Straps are strong but not sure where the limit would be.

inside: I can fit 3 bikes with the front tires removed inside the Jeep. if I break the bikes further down I could haul even more. This would be my best bet for some serious off roading.

If you have money to kill this seems to be a good option for wheeling vacations (and what i am saving for) http://www.expeditionswest.com/equipment/adventure_equip/Jumping_jack.html


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

alot of the racks you see out there will actually say not meant for off road use.
but if accessing a trailhead requires some dirt road with washboards or some bumpy travel, i wouldn't be overly concerned with the rack.
the bikes, on the other hand, will take a pretty good beating, so make sure you lash them tight and consider padding them so they don't bank into each other too hard.

the 1 downside with a platform rack, like the t2 or holdup or all the others out there, is that they stick out pretty far and will potentially bottom out given the right terrain feature (think moab driving through a wash...down, then up)


----------



## CheapWhine (Dec 16, 2005)

*North Shore?*

You might take a look at a North Shore 6 bike rack. This might fit your requirements and there are several pictures on vehicles that look like they could handle a slight bit of off-road travel.

Disclaimer: I don't own one and don't personally know anyone who does, but some of the reviews looked good. I just bought a different rack, but my requirements are different.


----------



## RacerLex (Jan 20, 2010)

I think I've found a solution. I spoke to 1up USA and they're comfortable with their rack being used offroad. To improve rack ground clearance, I can attach the Roadmaster High-Low adapter to the hitch receiver and increase the bike rack height, up to an additional 10".

*Roadmaster High-Low Hitch Adapter*









*1up USA Quik-Rack*


----------



## DJ Giggity (Sep 9, 2008)

That one up looks like it has some nice features but it also looks a bit under built. Let us know how it works if you get one.

I can vouch for the North Shore Racks. They are really solid and the bikes ride higher than any tray rack I am aware of. It is one of my best bike related purchases ever.


----------



## RacerLex (Jan 20, 2010)

I checked out the North Shore but don't want to be limited to the type of bikes I can carry. It doesn't work for rigid forks, kids bikes, and road bikes. Also the height with bikes loaded won't clear my garage. And it looks pretty heavy (but sturdy).


----------



## RacerLex (Jan 20, 2010)

Anyone have experience with the ISI 4x4 Bicycle Carrier, purpose built for off-road use? Company is based in Australia.

Check out the features, only supports two bikes though: https://isi-carriers.com/features.html


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

RacerLex said:


> Anyone have experience with the ISI 4x4 Bicycle Carrier, purpose built for off-road use? Company is based in Australia.
> 
> Check out the features, only supports two bikes though: https://isi-carriers.com/features.html


Wow, these look very nice! Emailed them to see what would fit my 2010 Forester.


----------



## mevanz (Jul 18, 2010)

I know it's an old thread, but the ISI bike carriers have a PLUS 1 or PLUS 2 option to add extra carrying capacity. I'm getting the more extreme off-road one with plus 2 for doing downhill shuttles. That way if you're only carrying one or two bikes, you don't have an extra 2 or 3 empty bike holder poking out.


----------



## SamtheEagle (Oct 2, 2012)

mevanz said:


> I know it's an old thread, but the ISI bike carriers have a PLUS 1 or PLUS 2 option to add extra carrying capacity. I'm getting the more extreme off-road one with plus 2 for doing downhill shuttles. That way if you're only carrying one or two bikes, you don't have an extra 2 or 3 empty bike holder poking out.


I am emailing the guy from isi right now. How has yours worked out? Kindof looking for some more testimony before I spend that much on a rack.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

i want to know more about that trailer!

iSi Advanced 4x4 Bicycle Carrier and Bike Rack Systems


----------



## tufftee (May 24, 2012)

I have the T2 on my Landrover and dont recommend it for offroad use. Even with the 2" hitch it still isnt very sturdy and the clearance is poor. I have been eyeing the TufRacks and they seem to be the real deal: TufRack


----------



## eastie (Feb 9, 2010)

They are worth it, especially if you want a heavy duty 4wd capable rack. If you check out the adventures page linked below you'll see the types of vehicle setups going around. Mine is on there with a couple of pics of it with my carbon tallboy. I done a couple of 1000+ mile trips into central australia, heaps of off road and 4wding - no problems to report. I've landed the rear hitch reciever on rocks with no damage to the hitch, rack or bikes. This one also fits well on our forester. Make sure to get the hitch stabilizer - it is a well thought out item! From recent discussion with ISI, I understand freight isnt too bad to the US either. 
iSi Advanced 4x4 Bicycle Carrier and Bike Rack Systems


----------



## otis24 (Apr 1, 2004)

I took my Kuat Core on a 4x4 trail rated most difficult near Kernville CA. I backed into a boulder and broke part of the tray. That could happen anywhere.

The constant swaying stripped out the threads in the male part of the hitch where the hitch pin screws in. The replacement parts are about $70. It clearly says not for off road when you open the box. But what was I too do? I have a mildly lifted 4X4 2003 Toyota Tacoma with a rear diff locker and here's this steep road with loose soil and step ups and crazy tight turns. I couldn't just ignore it. Next time I'll put the bikes in the back of the camper shell and leave the rack to carry it's own weight.


----------



## c-rod (Jan 14, 2013)

Anyone tried the Tufrack yet? Racks | TufRack

Just curious to how well they work.


----------



## -lenny- (Aug 7, 2014)

I am looking for a durable off road rack. So far, this seems to be the closest fit. Want to use it for some remote shuttling with a side by side. Just do a height adjustment as pictured, I think it should work out OK. Anyone have any similar experience?


----------



## -lenny- (Aug 7, 2014)

Figures, tried contacting Tufrack and they appear to be out of business. Whats another durable rack? I emailed ISI to see what they have to say.


----------



## -lenny- (Aug 7, 2014)

For your info: I contacted ISI, absolutely GREAT people. Such informative replies, couldn't ask for better. Will be ordering one, shipping is not that bad!


----------



## gcouyant (Sep 23, 2010)

-lenny- said:


> For your info: I contacted ISI, absolutely GREAT people. Such informative replies, couldn't ask for better. Will be ordering one, shipping is not that bad!


Thanks for the kind words Lenny. We're old-school here.....

We've been shipping so much product into North America and indeed to fellow adventurers all over the world. The time is right to do something special though so we've negotiated cost effective door to door shipping with UPS and about to announce a couple of carrier packages for specific vehicles.

First on the list is the FJ Cruiser Extreme Duty bicycle carrier and next the Jeep Wrangler Extreme Duty carrier. Each of these bicycle carriers are packaged with all the good options and include deliver to your door for a special fixed price.





































This same bicycle carrier also had a terrific review from MBA Magazine and to be frank, it's especially pleasing because the editor who performed the test over several weeks on his own modified 4x4 (and the company Rav4) is known for his no-nonsense, take-no-prisoners style that tells it like it is.










Some informative reading here: iSi Advanced 4x4 Bicycle Carrier and Bike Rack Systems - Product Review - MTB*Australia Magazine Feb/Mar/Apr 2015


----------

